# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Ψυγειοκαταψύκτης SIEMENS KG44U123 Alarm στην κατάψυξη

## mr.Vox

Μετά από 10 χρόνια συνεχούς λειτουργίας ο ψυγειοκαταψύκτης της Siemens με   E-number KG44U123/06 εμφάνισε το εξής πρόβλημα.
Πριν μιάμιση εβδομάδα περίπου άρχισε να  αναβόσβηνε το AL στον πίνακα. Μετά από πάτημα του πλήκτρου alarm εμφανίστηκε η θερμοκρασία -5 και μετά η επιλεγμένη θερμοκρασία -20. Φάνηκε δηλαδή ότι  επανήλθε κανονικά στην προεπιλογή και ότι απλά ίσως κάτι είχε συμβεί από κάποια διακοπή ρεύματος, ανοιχτή πόρτα κτλ.  Στην πραγματικότητα δεν συνέβη τίποτε από αυτά. Κατόπιν φαινόταν ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Μια εβδομάδα αργότερα εμφανίστηκε η ένδειξη AL και κόκκινο στο alarm όπως στην φώτο.
Έγινε απόψυξη και επαναλειτουργία του ψυγείου από την αρχή.
Πάλι τα ίδια. Η θερμοκρασία στην συντήρηση που την μετράω με θερμόμετρο είναι στους 4 βαθμούς (κανονική) ενώ στην κατάψυξη δεν πάει κάτω από -10 άντε -12 το πολύ.
Αξίζει η επισκευή ή πάω για άλλο; Αν ναι, τι μπορεί να φταίει και πόσο το κουστούμι;
Ευχαριστώ.

KG44u123-06.jpg

 :Confused1:

----------


## tipos

Θα πρεπει να ανοιξεις την πλατη της καταψυξης και να δεις αν ειναι παγωμενο ολο το στοιχειο ωστε να ξερουμε αν η βλαβη οφειλεται σε θεμα ψυκτηκο η αν ειναι θεμα ηλεκτρικο,πχ να μην δουλευει ο ανεμηστηρας της καταψυξης η να μαζευει παγο στο στοιχειο

----------


## mr.Vox

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Επειδή δεν είμαι ψυκτικός απλά θέλω να ξέρω τι μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσω.

Δεν θα ασχοληθώ εγώ με την επισκευή αν και βλέπω ότι δεν είναι δύσκολο να αφαιρεθεί η πλάτη για να δω τι γίνεται. 
Προ ολίγου είδα ότι η θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη με θερμόμετρο που έχω μέσα βρίσκεται στους -2 βαθμούς με περιεχόμενο δυο μπουκάλια νερό. Πράγματι το AL άρχισε να αναβοσβήνει και η ένδειξη για λίγο έδειξε -2 αφού πάτησα το πλήκτρο του alarm.  
Πόσο να χρεώνεται μια τέτοια επισκευή ας πούμε αλλαγή του ανεμιστήρα;
Για να μην με πιάσουν κορόιδο;
Παρατηρώ τώρα ότι ακούω και έναν άλλο παράξενο θόρυβο, όχι του μοτέρ από μέσα. Αυτός του μοτέρ κόβει όταν ανοίγω τις πόρτες.

----------


## mr.Vox

Κουστουμάκι 200 με 300 ευρώ σύμφωνα με την διάγνωση του τεχνικού.
Πρόβλημα στοιχείου όπως είπε, ή διαφυγή ψυκτικού.
αφού η πλάτη στην κατάψυξη είχε ελάχιστα πάγο μόνο στο πάνω μέρος.
Το ψυγείο πρέπει να πάει στο εργαστήριο για τα περαιτέρω.

Αν θέλει κάποιος moderator ας μεταφέρει το θέμα στα ψυγεία. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mr.Vox

Προς ενημέρωση. Έγινε η επισκευή του ψυγείου. Διαπιστώθηκε τρύπιο στοιχείο και απώλεια ψυκτικού υγρού στο κέντρο επισκευής της BSH που μεταφέρθηκε.
Κόστος 26 ευρώ η επίσκεψη κατοίκον του τεχνικού + 136 ευρώ η επισκευή στο συνεργείο. Σύνολο 162 ευρώ. Συμπεριλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ.
Το ποσό αυτό είναι με την έκπτωση 20% που παρέχεται σε όσους δηλώνουν μέσω internet τη βλάβη.

Προτάθηκε και παραχωρήθηκε ψυγείο αντικατάστασης όσο το προβληματικό ψυγείο βρισκόταν για επισκευή.

----------

